# Vacation pics



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2011)

The danube from the chain bridge







fishermans tower is pest






tunnel leading into the pest side






looking to the budda side from a hill top in pest


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2011)

looking down at the cable car that leads up to fishermans tower.  this is about 1/5 of the way up the hill






the chain bridge






walking through the shopping district






more of the shopping district





[/quote]


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 15, 2011)

i was hoping to go to the beach....nice pics...


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i was hoping to go to the beach....nice pics...



I do that every weekend.  I needed a change of pace


----------



## Toro (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome pics.


----------



## jillian (Aug 15, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i was hoping to go to the beach....nice pics...
> ...



beautiful pics. hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 16, 2011)

chain bridge at night






square in the shopping district at night






building with bullet holes from the war






view from hero's square


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 16, 2011)

I gotta get a passport. So much of the world I'll probably never see.
BTW how come the Danube ain't blue blue?


----------



## Dabs (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome photos!!
I especially liked the chain bridge


----------



## masquerade (Aug 16, 2011)

Great photos spoonman!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 16, 2011)

some shots of the city from the hill


----------



## anora (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice...

Hope you are all enjoyed that moments..
It seems a great moments


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2011)

a street in pest






The government ctr - amazing building






Budapest and Hungary in general have an interesting mix. The city is predominantly old world romance. Gothic and baroque architecture. Very medieval. Very detailed and ornate.  but then it is startkly contrasted by the communist influence which ruled for over 40 years.  plain ugly block buildings that are so typical of communist nations.  This was even more evident when we cruised a little further up the danube between Austria and Czechloslovakia. Alpine villages on the left decorated with flower boxes, ornate buildings and castles. Then on the right, cold, nondescript block housing.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 17, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Trajan (Aug 17, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> some shots of the city from the hill



thats the ticket...niiiiiice.


----------



## Dabs (Aug 17, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> some shots of the city from the hill



Awesome!!!!! Looks like there are many many MANY people ~LoL~
But all of the pictures are great *smiles*


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > some shots of the city from the hill
> ...



Honestly it is surprisingly uncrowded.  while it looks congested, there are no highrises in the area.  so you don't have the amount of people crammed into the area like you do an american city.


----------



## Dabs (Aug 17, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Yeah, some of the buildings look so close together, like one lady can stick her hand out her kitchen window and hand her neighbor a stick of butter 
They have houses like that in California tho too......so I guess it's everywhere!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



the buildings are joined and the streets are narrow no doubt. but one thing you don't have is urban sprawl. when the city ends, it ends.  you go from city to farm or forest.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 18, 2011)

So appreciate you sharing the pics Spoonie.  It's almost as good as seeing it all through your eyes.  Almost.

I was hoping for a European vacation before I die, but as the years pass. . . .oh well.  I do appreciate those of you who have gone sharing the experience.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 18, 2011)

Always entertaining when an American spends two weeks in Europe and suddenly they're an expert. 

Lots of Europeans wear socks too.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2011)




----------

